# Preaching in Lafayette, IN



## N. Eshelman (Jun 6, 2008)

Friends of the PB: 

I will be preaching in the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Lafayette this Lord's Day. Please pray for me as I open the Word. 

If anyone wants to come, there is no cover charge.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 6, 2008)




----------

